# Meet Patches



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Patches is a retired breeder. She came home to be my furever sweet furbaby on March 26th. I love her very much and she has quickly become a cherished member of the family.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

She is a sweet heart and my Miracle of the heart. We shall path up the holes in each others lives and enjoy many Golden Years together.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So wonderful. Enjoy your new baby. Love will be returned.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats on becoming Patches new family. :chili::chili: See looks like a sweetheart. Are you keeping the name Patches? I wonder if you should rename her something a little more upbeat for her new life with you and to reflect what a beautiful girl she is. So glad you rescued her.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Her name was Barbie. I did rename her Patches because we will both be Patching up the holes in each others lives. It fits us pretty well overall although I do hear where you are coming from. She is 8 yrs old this past Jan. That means she spent nearly half of her life in a cage. She is now the special puppy she deserves to be.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Glo, I'm so happy for you and little Patches, I love her eyes:wub: she is one special little girl, I love her little dress, I'm sure Marti made it, right? Your little Patches will never want for anything, she will bring you unconditional love and you will give her your heart. Just brings tears to my eyes.
give precious Patches loves from auntie Paula :wub: I just want to kiss that pretty little face:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is precious!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh how sweet. She's so lucky to have you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Patches is a real sweetheart and I am sure that both of you are thrilled to have one another!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love her name! And what a heartwarming story ! The two of you will heal the holes in your hearts for sure!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes Marti made the dress and had it here in time for Easter for my girl. Once I had her in my arms I got those measurements and the dress was in process. I love it. Fits her wonderfully and is very very well made. Patches will have more fancy clothes from Marti over time. It's her turn to be 'special" in this world.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congratulations!! I am so happy for you and Patches❤


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:chili:Welcome Home Patches :chili:

Your furever sweet furbaby is absolutely gorgeous! Looking into those big ol eyes just melts my heart :wub: 

So very happy for the two of you :aktion033:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulation! She is beautiful!
You are going to have a wonderful life together.
How is she doing? Is she settling in okay?
So happy for you! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Kathleen this little dog is settling in so very quickly. Potty training even has gone so much quicker and better than I expected. she is probably better than 90% trained in about 10 days. She and 2 kitties are accepting life together here well also. She is loving and gentle. Mostly quiet Has learned to wear her harness and walk nicely on her leash. OH and she loves chicken for rewards and even cheerios too. We went to Petco and Petsmart today looking for a raincoat. I ended up having to order one. I want her to learn to love to go for a ride. We will go for a fun ride every day this week. WONDERFUL little dog. I am blessed.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

She is beautiful :wub: Congratulations on your new sweet baby! :heart:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

glo77 said:


> Kathleen this little dog is settling in so very quickly. Potty training even has gone so much quicker and better than I expected. she is probably better than 90% trained in about 10 days. She and 2 kitties are accepting life together here well also. She is loving and gentle. Mostly quiet Has learned to wear her harness and walk nicely on her leash. OH and she loves chicken for rewards and even cheerios too. We went to Petco and Petsmart today looking for a raincoat. I ended up having to order one. I want her to learn to love to go for a ride. We will go for a fun ride every day this week. WONDERFUL little dog. I am blessed.


That is so great that she has settled in so quickly. She sounds like a wonderful little dog. Isn't it amazing how sweet and loving and gentle they are..
I am sure she is loving her new life with you!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

glo77 said:


> Kathleen this little dog is settling in so very quickly. Potty training even has gone so much quicker and better than I expected. she is probably better than 90% trained in about 10 days. She and 2 kitties are accepting life together here well also. She is loving and gentle. Mostly quiet Has learned to wear her harness and walk nicely on her leash. OH and she loves chicken for rewards and even cheerios too. We went to Petco and Petsmart today looking for a raincoat. I ended up having to order one. I want her to learn to love to go for a ride. We will go for a fun ride every day this week. WONDERFUL little dog. I am blessed.


:aktion033: Yay :aktion033: So happy for you that she is doing so good. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Glow so glad little Patches is doing so well.
I'm still training little Maddie, I'd say she's 75% trained, been a long process for us.
We take our girls on rides at least 3 or 4 times a week. I'll bet Patches loves her rides with mommy:wub:
does she sleep with you?


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

She sleeps in a little pen with a bed and potty pad right beside me for now. I will move her into the big bed in a month or so.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have Maddie in a soft crate next to my pillow:wub: as soon as I can make sure she won't try and jump down or potty:w00t: on the bed then she will be allowed to share the bed with Matilda. Oh ya we get to sleep on their bed:innocent:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww what a sweetie - welcome home.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to your sweet addition Patches!

She's very precious and I'm sure you both will have a wonderful time together! 

So happy she's with you now, makes me very sad to read she's spent her former life in a cage. :angry:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

What a beautiful thing that you gave her a second chance. I hope you have many wonderful years together. You both deserve it. Congrats


----------

